# Driving license before SSN?



## h1ber (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi. I'm about to move to California on an H1b.

I understand that as a "resident" of the state I can only use my UK driving license for 10 days, after which I have to take the test for a state license.

However, the California DMV needs the social security number of all applicants. And I'm told that it takes longer than 10 days to get your ssn card/number.

Does that mean I can't drive until I get the number, or am I interpreting "California resident" incorrectly?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

h1ber said:


> Hi. I'm about to move to California on an H1b.
> 
> I understand that as a "resident" of the state I can only use my UK driving license for 10 days, after which I have to take the test for a state license.
> 
> ...


It's called a rock and a hard place! SSA is federal while DMV is state. The rule in America is that federal and state always contradict each other!

Don't go to the SSA to apply before you've been here 10 days -- it actually makes the process slower if you do. Go to the DMV as soon as you have your SSN. For the time in between, you're on your own. I'd guess most use their UK license and drive carefully!


----------



## ncmanch (Apr 6, 2010)

Before you leave the UK get an International Driving Licence from the UK post office, nominal cost and lasts 12 months. Generally accepted in the US (I live in CT), if your lucky go to the local DMV take the CBT test after reading the booklet and speak with the Sargent, if you have clean, long term record (proof of UK driving licence etc) you may also get away with taking the test and get your licence immediately.


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

We moved to SoCal last May and the Driver's License process was easiest thing we had to do. 

We came on L1 / L2 visas. Both of us were able to take the test and get the license within the first 10 days. My husband got his SSN the following week and I still do not have a SSN. We found the DMV very accomodating and efficient. 

That being said, we both still have Temporary Licenses as Homeland Security have yet to catch up - but a License is a License..


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

AmandaL said:


> We moved to SoCal last May and the Driver's License process was easiest thing we had to do.
> 
> We came on L1 / L2 visas. Both of us were able to take the test and get the license within the first 10 days. My husband got his SSN the following week and I still do not have a SSN. We found the DMV very accomodating and efficient.
> 
> That being said, we both still have Temporary Licenses as Homeland Security have yet to catch up - but a License is a License..


Wow! First nice thing I've read about California's DMV in many a year!


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Hehe, maybe we caught them on a bad day!!  BUT we were seriously impressed!!

Top Tip - use the website to find out which DMV in your area has the shortest wait time..


----------



## h1ber (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, AmandaL. Did you have to persuade them to not require an SSN, or was it not a problem?


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

h1ber,

As far as I recall, we explained our situation to them and they issued the License with no problems at all. In fact, 10 months later and I still do not have a SSN and still no issues with the DMV. 

Now, my husband was on the L1 visa and as soon as he got his SSN, he informed the DMV and had it added to his License. Again, no problems..

F.Y.I. we went to Long Beach DMV - not sure if all office would be so accomodating.

Amanda


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

AmandaL said:


> In fact, 10 months later and I still do not have a SSN


Why not?!?!!!!???


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Why no SSN...? I only need SSN if I want to work as I have L2 visa. Sent application to Homeland security, who lost paperwork so I now have to reapply - bless that additional security...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

AmandaL said:


> Why no SSN...? I only need SSN if I want to work as I have L2 visa. Sent application to Homeland security, who lost paperwork so I now have to reapply - bless that additional security...


You can get your SSN before you get your EAD if you're on an L2. Just take your marriage certificate along with the other documentation to your local SSA office. SSN will start your credit history rolling,.


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks FatBrit - I'll give that a go and let you know how I get on...


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey FatBrit - Thanks for the advice - I finally got round to popping down to the DSS (who'd have thought there would be queues before opening) and I now just have to wait for 2 weeks for my SSN then I'll be good!

I appreciate your guidance!
Have a good one,
A


----------



## ajhno (May 6, 2010)

h1ber said:


> Hi. I'm about to move to California on an H1b.
> 
> I understand that as a "resident" of the state I can only use my UK driving license for 10 days, after which I have to take the test for a state license.
> 
> ...



Well, since California is broke, they've ordered many of their agencies to issues fines and fees to as many people as possible. I have seen them do things you would think overstepped their bounds lately, and I don't even live there.

As to the license, I know people who have used a birth certificate and gotten a temporary license. It's a piece of paper while you take (or re-take) the written test. Maybe I'm missing something and this was discussed already, though?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ajhno said:


> As to the license, I know people who have used a birth certificate and gotten a temporary license. It's a piece of paper while you take (or re-take) the written test. Maybe I'm missing something and this was discussed already, though?


Yes -- his birth certificate is not an American one.


----------



## EFrances (Jul 23, 2010)

*CBT? & another query US/UK driving license*

What's a CBT? 

Also have another query but maybe should post as separate thread too as it's between rock and hard place thing again....

I'm a dual citizen, originally FROM USA where I first had a driving license first but didn't renew and so far they can't find records. Anyway, now hold UK license and had helluva time getting insurance now that I've started living BACK in USA for half the year, BUT for the moment anyway still have work in UK Jan-July. 

Do I have to take course and test all over again in USA? 

Plus if I get NY state license they tell me I have to give them my UK license. Well, you can imagine how I feel about that? Firstly, will have to depend on their not destroying or losing and certainly don't want to spend days getting back when I have to be back in UK in Jan. nor do I want to repeat this every year! Any advice or advice where i can GET advice?! 



ncmanch said:


> Before you leave the UK get an International Driving Licence from the UK post office, nominal cost and lasts 12 months. Generally accepted in the US (I live in CT), if your lucky go to the local DMV take the CBT test after reading the booklet and speak with the Sargent, if you have clean, long term record (proof of UK driving licence etc) you may also get away with taking the test and get your licence immediately.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

EFrances said:


> What's a CBT?


no idea 



> Do I have to take course and test all over again in USA?


Yes you are a new driver ...



> Plus if I get NY state license they tell me I have to give them my UK license. \


only if you hand it over ..they do not need
to see it 

An internation licence is only required if you existing licence is not in English


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EFrances said:


> What's a CBT?
> 
> Also have another query but maybe should post as separate thread too as it's between rock and hard place thing again....
> 
> ...


Familiar with Google?
New York State Department of Motor Vehicles - NYS DMV - NYSDMV - Driver - Vehicle
/http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/index/your_world/travel/driving_tests.htm


What is the big deal when it comes to US drivers licenses? Get your eyes checked, take the x question test and drive around the block! Otherwise turn in your precious UK license. This is not a question of your feelings but about getting a document which is absolutely necessary for every day life in the US.

FYI - has anyone read an international dl? US is not one of the states listed as acknowledging it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> FYI - has anyone read an international dl? US is not one of the states listed as acknowledging it.


And unless they have change the international driving license recently, it's only valid when presented with your home country driver's license. In essence, it's nothing more than a standardized translation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

